# problem with gdm and xorg.conf



## xwwu (Dec 22, 2012)

Dear Friends:

My laptop's video cards is intel + nvidia optimus. and enter into gnome through gdm. I remember if video card is intel, gdm will work fine without xorg.conf. But right now, still intel video card, but plus nvidia optimu, gdm can't work any more without xorg.conf. so I must edit xorg.conf in /etc/X11.

why? thanks your help.


----------

